# Maccabee's Haircut



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee went to the groomer today. His hair is a bit shorter than I expected, but I think he still looks adorable.

I'll post more pictures when he let's me take them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He looks great! Such an awesome face with that lighter color around his muzzle area! Nice tongue too! :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

But what is going on in that last photo? Looks like he has a tail on both ends??? :suspicious:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that his hair is a but shorter, I noticed some silver hairs here and there on his back. I'm wondering if he'll silver. I hope he does, but when I first got him his breeder said she didn't think he would.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> He looks great! Such an awesome face with that lighter color around his muzzle area! Nice tongue too! :biggrin1:


Thanks. His face was completely black, except for some white on his chin, when he was very young.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Look at that face... too cute.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks adorable. I know someone that got a similar cut yesterday... ound: need to find time to upload pics.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks beautiful. Ya never know about color with these havs!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice groom! I really like it when the groomers leave some leg hair hanging down. Beautiful job! Keep your groomer!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweetie pie!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love his new do! Very cute little face with alot of expression.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice groom! I really like it when the groomers leave some leg hair hanging down. Beautiful job! Keep your groomer!


Oh yes, I'm keeping this groomer. The groomer is consistently rated top groomer in the area. My neighbor 2 doors down had her Hav groomed there last Friday and a couple in our development had 2 of their 3 Shi Tzu groomed there last Wednesday. I ran into all 3 recently groomed dogs while walking with Maccabee this evening and everyone looked great.


----------

